#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται εκτυπωτής HP Designjet 500

## desvan

Πωλείται ελάχιστα χρησιμοποιημένος εκτυπωτής HP Designjet 500, σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση, 
650€ (τιμή συζητήσιμη), 
τηλ. 69********,  Γρεβενά

----------

